# Problem (?!) mit Maia Mailguard



## TheClansman (27. Mai 2008)

Moin zusammen,

ich hab auf einem Debian Etch Webserver (Apache2, php5, fcgi, postfix/postgrey) seit dem Wochenende Maia Mailguard incl. Amavis und Spamassassin installiert (jeweils die aktuellen stables)

Soweit klappt das auch ganz gut, und Viren und Spam werden recht zuverlässig erkannt.

Allerdings habe ich noch ein Problem (glaube ich jedenfalls):
In der Systemstatistik stehen bei mir z.Zt. 11 Mails als vermuteter Spam drin, aber wenn ich auf den Link klicke, gelange ich nur zur Startseite vom Maia Webinterface.
Hängt das damit zusammen, dass ich keine Aufbewahrungszeit für Spam/Viren gesetzt habe, oder kann der Fehler woanders liegen? Ist es überhaupt ein Fehler?

Wenn jemand nen Auszug aus ner conf Datei braucht, sagt bescheid 

dat Clansman


----------

